
A Better Way of Organizing Your Kubernetes Manifest Files - gouggoug
https://boxunix.com/2020/05/15/a-better-way-of-organizing-your-kubernetes-manifest-files/
======
verdverm
I would not recommend to organize this way (group all manifests by type,
rather than logical app or component of your arch)

Instead, follow the helm model, or just use helm until we replace it with
something not Yaml based

